# Craftsman reciprocating saw



## RedHelix (Sep 15, 2010)

Howdy,
My dad has asked for a reiprocating saw for Xmas, $80-110 price range. Naturally, my first stop for advice is here!

He's been using craftsman products for many years and is comfortable with the brand. (He also has a parts warehouse near his house and takes extremely good care of his gear... most of his stuff is older than I am.) 

Anyways, I was wondering what peoples sentiments are on the current quality of the brand and what I should be looking for in terms of specs. 

It will mainly be used for occasional light-duty diy projects.

Thanks!

Related link:

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/s_10153_12605_Tools_Portable+Power+Tools_Reciprocating+Saws


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

For light duty, just about anything will work. I'm a DeWalt/Milwaukee fan, so that's what I would buy.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

I have had a Craftsman for several years and have mistreated it. It has held up good.


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

IMHO, if your Dad is going to be cutting 3/4" or thicker wood or anything else that requires a lot of amperage to get through it, such as black iron pipe, definitely get him a corded model. For light duty cutting a battery powered version is okay.

I love craftsman hand tools, but I personally use a Millwaukee corded sawzall for heavy duty cutting and a DeWalt 18V battery powered reciprocating saw for light duty jobs.


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

fabrk8r said:


> IMHO, if your Dad is going to be cutting 3/4" or thicker wood or anything else that requires a lot of amperage to get through it, such as black iron pipe, definitely get him a corded model. For light duty cutting a battery powered version is okay.
> 
> I love craftsman hand tools, but I personally use a Millwaukee corded sawzall for heavy duty cutting and a DeWalt 18V battery powered reciprocating saw for light duty jobs.


That's a good point. (I had incorrectly assumed that Red was talking about corded models.)


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

One more thing...after you give him the saw, wait until he is busy doing something and then aggravate him by saying: dad. dad. dad. dad. hey dad. hey. hey dad. dad - look at my hand. look at my hand, dad. dad. dad. look at my hand now dad. dad. dad
:laughing:


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

WirelessG said:


> That's a good point. (I had incorrectly assumed that Red was talking about corded models.)


 I am not sure whether or not Red meant cordless.
For occasional use a corded model would be better unless Dad already has the same batteries.

The tools Red listed DO Not come with a Battery or a charger.
.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

based on your budget, his comfort level with the Craftsman brand, the fact that it will see light duty/occasanial use, I'd go with this one

http://www.craftsman.com/shc/s/p_10155_12602_00917183000P

and still have a little money left over for something else

this one is probably overkill
http://www.craftsman.com/shc/s/p_10155_12602_00927224000P?vName=Power+Tools+%26+Equipment&cName=Power+Tools&sName=Portable+Power+Tools&prdNo=8&blockNo=8&blockType=L8


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Corded,definitely--- The more powerful model the Mr.Chips showed would be best.

I also think the DeWalt sawsall is a good value ---


----------



## MooseWoodworks (Dec 30, 2010)

I am a Milwaukee fan personally, but wouldn't mind a bit if someone were to give me a Craftsman. I'd use the fool out of it, and honestly, I don't think either is _really_ better than the other one. You should be fine with Craftsman. Also, I would get the corded version. It will be more versatile and I don't like to have too many tools that depend on batteries.


----------

